# Look at this La Forge Mal



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLHL5WZtO2g&NR=1

This is Sarah's little up and comer. She is a bold little thing, and quite the ham. I cannot wait for her to grow up !


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff is this the La Forge B litter..


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool little girl .. She has nice attitude! This is the Dita daughter right?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think so. Her name is Bijou, so that would make sense. Did you get one ?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome. I have male from the B litter. Baloo...


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I have Brody from Ditta and Juice..My guy is great great drives and very confident..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

She is not lacking in confidence. She dives right up into peoples laps and licks their faces............. and then moves on to the next victim.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

very nice pup 

I got a Flor x Juice litter pup , A litter ,( Villain ) 
and my fellow trainer here got a dita pup , B litter, Bug


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

She does look nice and Jimmy really worked her nicely


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> She is not lacking in confidence. She dives right up into peoples laps and licks their faces............. and then moves on to the next victim.


Same here. An anti-social dog Baloo is not. I had him in public and someone asked to pet him. Before I knew it he was on his back hamming it up for a belly rub.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

The decoy kissing the dog on the head, I don't think I've seen that before. A really nice puppy Sarah, looks like you're going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> The decoy kissing the dog on the head, I don't think I've seen that before.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Fine with me; I like watching the kissing decoy work. :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> The decoy kissing the dog on the head, I don't think I've seen that before. A really nice puppy Sarah, looks like you're going to have a lot of fun.


Those French guys


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Fine with me; I like watching that kissing decoy work. :lol:


Go in fast and turn your head out. Don't thrash too much and lets see what he does.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Apparently Esko's puppy video was not your cup of tea. Here it is again, and the kiss to end the session.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdllDfUKZs&feature=related


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice little pup.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> .... the kiss to end the session.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdllDfUKZs&feature=related


:lol: :lol: Great!


----------



## Sarah Mandler (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, she is a lot of fun! I think it's safe to say she enjoyed the seminar. The lack of snow and warm temps were quite the novelty for her too. :lol:


----------

